# Pro's and "Reticles"?



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*I shoot a black dot*

Mine just barely feels the white spot on NFAA target. I have just a little white ring after aiming on target. Other words my dot feels most the white.

Dean Pridean shoots his lp blue fiber

Scott Starnes shoots a small black dot. As well as Nathan and Chance from what I have seen.

I would say the black dot on lens is by the most popular.

Most the guys using the higher power lens use larger dots.
DB


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Great info!
Thanks again DB!

Lien2


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

I use a two color dot, green with a black center.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

True spot 6x 3/8" grind


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*dots and pins*

Many use some sort of dot on the lens for indoor and outdoor target.

Several use the same type of rig for 3D and opt to use a fiber pin (I use a .009 green fiber up pin for almost everything in a Classic Scope). 

All depends on what you are used to and what works best for the individual in certain lighting.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*I saw a bright yellow at KC on yours Don*



DRFrance said:


> Many use some sort of dot on the lens for indoor and outdoor target.
> 
> Several use the same type of rig for 3D and opt to use a fiber pin (I use a .009 green fiber up pin for almost everything in a Classic Scope).
> 
> All depends on what you are used to and what works best for the individual in certain lighting.


Or was it a yellow up pin? Been awhile back.
DB


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

JAVI said:


> True spot 6x 3/8" grind


I know you know your stuff Mike. Do you see more people using True Spots? I have went from a black dot, to a circle, to a True Spot in the last 3 months. Tinker.......tinker.........

FYI guys - I am speaking mainly for spots with this question.

Lien2


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Lien2 said:


> I know you know your stuff Mike. Do you see more people using True Spots? I have went from a black dot, to a circle, to a True Spot in the last 3 months. Tinker.......tinker.........
> 
> FYI guys - I am speaking mainly for spots with this question.
> 
> Lien2


I'm seeing more and more showing up in both field and indoor stuff (lots of them in Vegas last year... 

The New National Record IFAA Limited Pro Animal Round was shot last July by Jimmy Williams while using a True Spot..


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

JAVI said:


> I'm seeing more and more showing up in both field and indoor stuff (lots of them in Vegas last year...
> 
> The New National Record IFAA Limited Pro Animal Round was shot last July by Jimmy Williams while using a True Spot..


That makes me feel better after dumping the $$$ for one. I plan to continue with it, I'm pretty sure it's me and not the equipment. :embara::wink:

Lien2


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*Lighting*

With a fiber, some local club lighting can be a real problem...you won't see your fiber at all. At larger shoots this is not normally a problem but be aware it could be.


----------

